# commande unix et Missing Sync



## iChh (18 Mai 2004)

j'ai installé Missing Sync logiciel qui permet de synchroniser différentes appli APPLE et PDA IPAQ 1940. je ne parviens pas à initialiser l'appli et à l'utiliser. L'éditeur m'a demandé de supprimer un fichier dans les extensions via une commande que je suppose être une commande UNIX. J'utilise l'application TERMINAL pour passer cette commande mais l'appli me renvoie un message d'erreur (syntaxe erronée).

sudo -rf /System/Library/Extensions/LogitechForceFeedback.kext

pouvez vous me dire où est le problème ?

merci


----------



## aLittleWoodElfe (18 Mai 2004)

Oui, il manque un rm entre le sudo et le -rf je suppose.

sudo te permet de passer en mode super utilisateur le temps de l'exécution de la commande qui suit.
rm est la commande pour effacer un fichier
-rf sont deux options
et le reste c'est la cible du rm.


----------

